# Il vento della Siberia oltre il muro dei 2000!!!



## Poianone

*Congratulazionissimissime* per il Bimillennio raggiunto! ​È un piacerissimo farti gli auguri di buon postleanno, sei sempre cortese e pronto/a a dare una mano!


----------



## irene.acler

Mi aggrego a Poianone...Complimenti vivissimi, e grazie per l'aiuto che mi hai dato in più di una occasione


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSIBERIA !! *​


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie, Sib, we're very happy to have you with us -- after all, as they say, it's an ill wind that blows no good, and the winds of Siberia have brought many good things such as useful translations and calm good nature to WRF.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti alla nostra Siberia -- che non è mai fredda!   

Elisabetta


----------



## Siberia

Thank you very much for your best wishes.  The cool winds always bring blue skies  
hugs
Siberia


----------



## valy822

Congratulations Siberia!


----------



## GavinW

You're an asset! It's people like you that keep me coming here!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thanks Sib..you give us all a great help..


----------



## _forumuser_

Tanti auguri Siberia!  You never said if you did use the c word in that presentation after all!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Bravo, Bravo, Bravissimo!

Bravo, bravissimo, bravo, bravissimo.... bravo, bravo, bravo, bravissimo.... (think it while I'm singing it).


----------



## lsp

Your warmth gives Siberia new meaning. Thanks for helping so often and so well.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

And have we noticed?!!! 
 Despite the fact that Siberia`s gender is definitely one of the greatest mysteries of this forum to me, I have profited greatly from the ideas and the help of this forero and hope others have too!! And that has been granted for over 2,000 times already!


----------



## danalto

Am I late?


----------



## Jana337

*Bravissima, Sib! *
*Il tuo italiano ineccepibile mi suscita invidia. *​


----------



## Saoul

Grande Sib! Complimenti anche da Milano!


----------



## giovannino

Complimenti meritatissimi, anche se un po' in ritardo


----------



## Frenko

Thanks Sib


----------

